

LINE Storage: Storing billions of rows in Sharded-Redis and HBase per Month - frsyuki
http://tech.naver.jp/blog/?p=1420

======
ksec
I am not sure if anyone on HN know what is Line. Since US / EU uses Whatsapp.

